# R31 Pintara CA20E problems



## StRaNgEdAyS (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey all, I guess it's not so unusual to have a problem for a first post, so here goes.
I am the (currently not so) proud owner of an R31 Pintara with the 8 plug CA20E engine that is having some issues.
The symptoms, I have spark and I have fuel pressure but the injectors seem to be defaulting to open, which leads me to deduce that the ECU is not pulsing them and merely grounding out the injectors and flooding the engine. This has happened once before when the screw came free from the rotor (rather embarrasing, I always thought that was a rather problematic way to secure the rotor) and after I backprobed the injectors at the ECU during diagnosis the problem rectified itself.
I'll be returning tomorrow (currently midnight here) with my diagnostic gear to verify it, but I'm guessing my ECU is fried and I just wanted to bounce the idea off some others.
Cheers.
Pete.


----------

